# 48in shaft on trolling motor



## sgt tee (Apr 5, 2013)

I have a deep V Lowe 12ft boat, The motor I have has a 48in shaft. Is this going to be too long for my boat, Its a Bow mount.I am not worried about it showing up on top of the bow, I was thinking I can always raise it up out of the water if the prop is too far down right?? its still in the box, came this morning and I wanted to check on here if it was wise to use this motor. It has electric steer also. Just need some encouragement that this motor will be OK. Thanks for listening guys, I appreciate all the help and PMs I have received from this forum. I am very happy to be a member.......................Pete


----------



## TNtroller (Apr 5, 2013)

If the TM is a MK, the depth of the prop/lower motor is adjustable via the locking collar which sets the depth until you change it. Assumption here since you say its electric steer but no other details. If a MG, would assume its similar but not sure.


----------



## sgt tee (Apr 5, 2013)

Yes its a MK Powerdrive 2, I think it may be sticking up 24ins. if I bring the prop even with the bottom of my hull


----------



## Andyg (Apr 6, 2013)

I see guys all the time with the hand tiller type of trolling motors that have a long shaft. Only thing I can think of why they would want that is so that they can stand up and still control it. If its too long you could always return, trade, or sell it.


----------



## sgt tee (Apr 6, 2013)

I was thinking of keeping it and cut the shaft to make it shorter, have any of you guys tried this yet? I guess the warranty will be no good once you do that


----------



## Trout commander (Apr 13, 2013)

It'll work perfect! Remote steer is awesome too


----------



## shawnfish (Apr 14, 2013)

sgt tee said:


> I was thinking of keeping it and cut the shaft to make it shorter, have any of you guys tried this yet? I guess the warranty will be no good once you do that




it doesent make a s*** bit of difference if the shafts a lil long, just means the TM head will sit a lil higher on the bow. MK says you want the motor/prop to ride 1ft or 12 inches below the water line reguardless of how deep the bottom of your hull is in the water.
you can shorten the shaft very easily, there should be two screws on the bottom of the TM head, remove them and the head will pull up off the shaft with the wiring still connected. now say your gonna cut 1 ft off the shaft, get a piece of PVC with an OD just smaller than the ID of the shaft. cut a 3/8 inch or so slit all the way down the length of pvc so you can slide it inside the TM shaft so the wiring is inside the pvc so when you cut the TM shaft you wont damage the wiring. that's the safe way to do it. I skipped the PVC and used a hack saw blade and scored it all the way around the shaft several times taking my time making my cut and it was fine. either way will work and will take the same amount of time, not long at all... as for voiding your warranty I very highly doubt they would pull out a tape and measure the shaft prior to doing any warranty repairs.....that being said I have a 16ft loweline(lowe) v with a 48in shaft on mine and after the motors a foot below the water line the head doesent ride high or get in my way at all......


----------



## muskiemike12 (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm 95% sure that the 48" shaft is the shortest shaft option for a power drive. If you are in open water I like having the motor as low as it goes. In the weeds I will raise it so it is 12" below the surface. I think you will be fine. I would not cut it down.


----------



## johnnybassboat (Apr 14, 2013)

Andyg said:


> I see guys all the time with the hand tiller type of trolling motors that have a long shaft. Only thing I can think of why they would want that is so that they can stand up and still control it. If its too long you could always return, trade, or sell it.


Or shorten it


----------



## sgt tee (Apr 15, 2013)

I sent it back for a refund, this was my best option


----------

